# Can chickens sneeze?



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a chick that I thought was probably going to die. She has her beak open like she's having trouble breathing. I put her on a soft blanket and laid her in bed with me figuring I would make her comfortable. She had bloody spit coming out of her mouth a little bit and then it cleared up to just plain spit. I cleaned her beak upp and she hasn't been slobbering anymore. She still breathes with her mouth open a bit and I noticed she makes a sound occasionally like people with congested sinuses do. Then she raised up with her beak open wide all of a sudden and shook her head while making what I can only guess is a sneezing sound? Any thoughts on if she might just have a cold or something serious? I'm afraid to put her back in with the others in case it's contagious. Oh, and I heard once that scrambled eggs and yogurt are good for them. I fixed her some but she hasn't ate any. Any thoughts on that as well?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Try giving her some electrolytes. If you can, those packets of save-a-chick are awesome. If you don't have access to those, then pedialyte. Yogurt is great for them. Yes, chickens can and do sneeze. VetRx is a dropper form of medication that is for respiratory issues. You might want to give that a try too.


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks! I'll have to see if rural king has some save a chick. If not ill have to pick up some pedialyte from the dollar store. Hopefully that'll work and maybe I can actually get her to eat some yogurt in the meantime. Does the yogurt have to be plain or can they eat the flavored kind too? Maybe she would actually eat flavored kind, I gave her plain.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Go with what 7 said. Hope she improves.


----------

